# I did not weigh it...or...Ought to feed the family



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

A cold cool Galveston December breeze chills my windward facing back as I cast my dead shrimp offering surfward allowing the NE wind to carry it along.

With a pleasant satisfying splash, my smallish bait shrimp, impelled upon a small little peanut M&Ms-sized circle hook, settles slowly below the one foot onshore swells.

The bait waits patiently with a few turns of the spinning reel handle keeping the thin braided line taut, responsive and sensitive.

The fish strikes with the speed and tenacity of a hungry tide running speck and fights with the brute strength of a beachfront bull red.

Straining the reel, rod, line and terminal tackle to the maximum limits of this specimen of seafaring fish, the story of the epic battle between fish and fisherman is written another chapter of this age old contest of wills.

I did not weigh it but like most of the fish I have ever caught, looks like a ten pounder.

Ought to feed the family.


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

Green to you!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Best fishing story I've heard in a while, looks at least 15lbs to me.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

It has probably just finished eating a pair of 30" trout...


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

The picture weighs 10lbs. by itself.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Depend if that yeti cooler or not. Yeti is good for +3lb min.


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

Truly a beast.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Need to save this picture until the "croaker soaker" threads start up in the spring.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Glad you were tough enough to outlast that beast! I say at least 20 pounds!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

That thing is huge.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Catch*

That is actually the bed of this mans truck and it is full of ten pound blocks of ice. that's a monster there Sir........ Congrats haha.


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

Shoot, all I can think of is Gray's Taxidermy in Florida.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Where is the rod in mouth pic?


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

oh yeah


----------



## chriserman (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks like its over the slot limit to me. Good thing Game Warden wasn't around.


----------



## Chris G (Sep 21, 2012)

your ice maker makes some very big ice cubes. i bet that thing is 23 lbs.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

You sir, have what it takes to write stories that people would buy. I hope that if you are not in that business would seriously consider writing.
You're funny too! Very nice.


----------

